# Apex gets a BRAGG!



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I finally did it. I braved the great outdoors and took Apex hiking. He was ready. I made sure to pick a quite place because I'm sure he could easily be over stimulated. We needed a little success.

My arm is still attached and shoulder is in the socket. He was attentive and obedient. No over excitement. He was perfectly manageable. 

We did 6 miles. We saw one dog. I could tell someone was coming by his body posture (20' line). I called him he came. We stepped to the side. When we were about even with the dog he looked as if a reaction was coming or needed direction. I said leave it he turned to me (way I've taught it) got pets and treat. Simple let's go and we were on our way. 

I had him off leash (ecollar) at one point because of the trail just wasn't safe with the leash and he was perfect.

I've read 100s if not thousands of post here trying to do my best with Apex. I want many of you to know I couldn't have gotten this far with out the knowledge and stories that have been shared here over the years. We thank you 😊 

We finally have a bragg! He was proud of himself today I could tell. I'm proud of him 👏


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well done Apex!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Big pat on the back (for both of you).
It's a pure joy to walk a well behaved dog in an area like the one pictured


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great job both of you!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

It was really nice to walk some new trails. I live on wooded acreage with good trails. We have been walking those trails for nearly 5 years. It was refreshing. I look forward to more. Maybe some day both dogs with be able to journey with me together. 
Thank you


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful trails glad you both are enjoying them!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Good boy Apex. Here's to some fun hiking in the future


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Proud of both of you! Well done Apex!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes, VERY well done to you both!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice! Good job both of you. I think you both deserve a brag! Lots of them, because this didn't happen in one big accomplishment, it happened in tons of little ones. Never underestimate the small steps.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Atta boy Apex! Great work, both of you!


----------



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh wow he’s so beautiful


----------



## scootertooter (Jan 13, 2022)

VERY Handsome!!!!!


----------

